# Hackey hack time!



## sossego (Dec 14, 2013)

Somebody threw away a thin client and I found it. Yay!


----------



## kpedersen (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice. Is that a SunRay?


----------



## sossego (Dec 14, 2013)

No. it's an HP HSTNC-003-TC. It has the powerbrick sans outlet; but, since I have plenty of three slot ground plugs common to older desktops and that is what's needed then it should be working soon. Let's hope the BIOS and other parts are good to go.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 14, 2013)

It's i386, not ARM.  Which is good, IMO.  It might be possible to remove the drive, back it up, install FreeBSD, then reinstall.  Maybe not.  HP has BIOS updates for it on their ever-worse support site.

Sempron 2100, about like an Atom for performance.  Gigabit Ethernet is nice.  Two normal and two "secure" USB ports, whatever that means.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 14, 2013)

Secure USB ports are inside the case, so you have to open the case to get access.


----------



## sossego (Dec 15, 2013)

I need a better screwdriver considering the only type carried by me are jeweler's type. There is an accessible PCI slot for an expansion. Perhaps a riser card could be installed?  Once it's opened, then the type of flash memory will be known.  Of course, I'm going to need to ask a friend if it is possible to use their place to test my equipment with an available monitor, keyboard, and mouse.


----------

